# Fluoroscopy code for 64620



## momo2 (Apr 1, 2013)

My doctor used fluoroscopy with 64620...just wandering if I should use 77002 or 77003 for this injection?


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 1, 2013)

The fluoroscopy code would be CPT 77002. But it is bundled per NCCI and not separately reportable.


Code 77002 is a component of Column 1 code 64620 but a modifier is allowed in order to differentiate between the services provided.


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 1, 2013)

My response was considering you use NCCI bundling edits for all carriers.


----------



## momo2 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Tru Blue*

Thank you for your response, I did end up telling my doctor to use 77002 but am unsure of the bundling edits since I am not directly responsible for the "billing" end.


----------

